# bunch of horn wort



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have 5 gallon bucket half way full of hornwort.
if anyone wants it, come get it. 
i prefer to trade it for any kind of plant.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

location please?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

oops i'm in plano, tx


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you still have it, bring it with you to the coming meeting. If no one takes it, I'm sure Fish Gallery could find a home for it.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks. Luckly someone took a claim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if no one has picked it up I can pick it up and bring it to the meeting, jason I believe i still have your number text just so i can make sure i have it.


----------

